# for the last time this is how you get rid of dp



## ShiftyCat

simply say " i dont care anymore " and say that everyday. it IS a reaction to stress/anxiety nothing more. there is no physical damage to your brain. i've been through the worst of it and guess what im back 100%. Know how i got there? I simply just accepted and decided well if i have it there's nothing i can do about it i might as well have fun. it hasnt hurt me. so why don't i just start having fun. I wouldn't be suprised if the main reason you have it to begin with is because of depression. the brain uses it as a coping mechanism. also you can get depressed because of dp furthering its prolonging. the drugs didnt damage your brain either. you had a bad time on them and guess what a defense mechanism kicked in, and because you got scared of it you continued it. its pointless to battle your own bodies defense mechanism so why bother.Really the best advice is to leave the forums. talking about it here is good but it really just continues the thought habit. best things i did to recover was constantly watch tv( sopranos, curb your enthusiasm, all the seasons), played video games( online shooters are good because you always have to pay attention), and read books. it might take a while but DP is temporary. remember that. once your back to normal you will laugh and realize if you had just ignored it to begin with you would of been better long ago.

remember " i dont care anymore about dp" you sayin that in your head turns off the anxiety/fear that your own brains defense mechanism has kicked into gear for in the first place. its funny how you being scared of something that is there to protect you can get so out of control haha.


----------



## Tommygunz

good post, i agree with what you are saying, although i do believe there are certain tools we can use to ease and speed up the recovery process. for instance with the supplements i am taking, the thoughts and actions that need to change for recovery to happen are changing naturally. so indeed the root of recovery is "changing your mind", but if there are natural safe ways to assist it, why not?

peace.


----------



## fffffffffff

not caring / ignoring completely hasnt worked for me


----------



## Rein

fffffffffff said:


> not caring / ignoring completely hasnt worked for me


can you remind your username?


----------



## adamshive

The thing about dp is that it can't just be ignored. That would be like trying to ignore a giant load of bird crap on your car's windshield. You've got to use self-actuated tools ie- reaching your hand up to turn on the wipers and fluid. Chemical help- the fluid thinning out the bird crap. And possibly repeat several times. Like the bird crap, you have to activate those things then let the mechanisms do their jobs before proceeding to the next step.


----------



## peachy

woah that's crazy. the other day i used that same metaphor. i said that ignoring dp is like ignoring a dirty windshield. you can do it and get used to it but it doesn't mean it's gone and it does mean that you aren't experiencing and seeing all that you could be.


----------



## Jordan777

I know what this person is talking about by saying "I just don't care about this DP anymore". It is good advice, with some added information of "WHY" this works...Thought my years with anxiety and DP, after buying the linden method, panic away, and every anxiety e-book available, I found that most of the anxiety I experienced was irrational fear of something that wasnt even a real issue.. Like breathing... Anxiety causes you to be scared your breathing will stop, or is short, which in reality your breathing, along with your heart beat, are involuntary processes, which means we can try to make them stop and they wont ever, we cant do anything to make them stop working. Our body is for us, not against us..Our body will do whatever it takes to keep us alive, we are "built" to stay alive..Anxiety makes us forget that, and makes us think we have a "say so" in our involuntary processes.

Now pertaining to DP, I have found, that the attitude of saying "I dont care" is essential because in that statement one would of accepted the mindset that DP cant "hurt" them. My fear was that I would go outside of my body.. I had that fear for a while until I finally said, "if I am going to go outside my body, let it happen, its better than living in fear, anything would be better than this...And very soon after that, with the help of an ebook I bought about DP, it went away. When we are not scared of whatever symptom DP or DR throws at us, we take away it's power..

My formula I use:

Feelings of DP or symptoms of DP+staying calm+instant distraction of the mind via calling someone, video games, cleaning, playing guitar and sining=recovery, EVERY TIME!!!

DP is an anxiety based condition so I use the same distraction techniques I would use for anxiety..Which by the way if you have anxiety, the way to beat it is, distract yourself, set your whole day to do events, from the time you wake up to the time you go to bed, no down time for ANYTHING, and in 2 weeks-2 months, you will be 100% better most likely.


----------



## guitarman

Tommygunz said:


> good post, i agree with what you are saying, although i do believe there are certain tools we can use to ease and speed up the recovery process. for instance with the supplements i am taking, the thoughts and actions that need to change for recovery to happen are changing naturally. so indeed the root of recovery is "changing your mind", but if there are natural safe ways to assist it, why not?
> 
> peace.


I agree with the OP and after approximately 35 years with this thing, (33 years of not knowing what the hell it was) I am finally making great improvements in how I feel. As for the supplements if you feel they are helping, then they will. Because this is largely a state of mind. Of course I've found anything you do to improve your health and make you feel better is going help. I don't believe that there is a certain formula of supplements that physically contribute to the cure for DP.


----------



## Guest

ShiftyCat said:


> simply say " i dont care anymore " and say that everyday. it IS a reaction to stress/anxiety nothing more. there is no physical damage to your brain. i've been through the worst of it and guess what im back 100%. Know how i got there? I simply just accepted and decided well if i have it there's nothing i can do about it i might as well have fun. it hasnt hurt me. so why don't i just start having fun. I wouldn't be suprised if the main reason you have it to begin with is because of depression. the brain uses it as a coping mechanism. also you can get depressed because of dp furthering its prolonging. the drugs didnt damage your brain either. you had a bad time on them and guess what a defense mechanism kicked in, and because you got scared of it you continued it. its pointless to battle your own bodies defense mechanism so why bother.Really the best advice is to leave the forums. talking about it here is good but it really just continues the thought habit. best things i did to recover was constantly watch tv( sopranos, curb your enthusiasm, all the seasons), played video games( online shooters are good because you always have to pay attention), and read books. it might take a while but DP is temporary. remember that. once your back to normal you will laugh and realize if you had just ignored it to begin with you would of been better long ago.
> 
> remember " i dont care anymore about dp" you sayin that in your head turns off the anxiety/fear that your own brains defense mechanism has kicked into gear for in the first place. its funny how you being scared of something that is there to protect you can get so out of control haha.


great post I can confirm it. DP/Anxiety is YOU trying to defend YOU from YOU haha


----------

